# International Schools in KualaLunpur



## perplexed (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello,

We will moving out from Bangalore, India to Kuala Lumpur in a month's time.
I want to know about International Schools in Kuala Lumpur.
Garden International School's website looks promising but i am not sure how difficult it is to getting admission for my 2 years 6 months old daughter.

Can anyone shed some light on admission process and fee structure in GIS and any other preferred schools for kids coming from India ?

Thanks in Advance


----------

